# 2017 Nissan GT-R road test spy photos improve driving performance



## monagland (Jul 28, 2015)

Recently, foreign media exposure of the 2017 Nissan GT-R in California road test spy photos, the new car has heavy camouflage, but still can see it used the new taillights, the new car is expected in the handling, ride quality and NVH aspect has improved, the new car is possible to launch high-end version to impact higher-end market.

The new car is expected to continue to use 3.8L V6 twin-turbo engine, but the power parameters may be adjusted. The power parameters of the current model is the standard edition 540 horsepower, NISMO version of 600 hp, all matched 6-speed dual-clutch gearbox, use front four-wheel drive. In test, the new 2017 Nissan GT-R can still use Nissan Consult3 Plus Diagnostic Tool to diagnosis all the system.


----------

